# Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK BD DRIVE



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Guys , 
I just finished a computer build with old parts & the above mentioned . However , the system recognizes the 
the BD drive , but will not allow it to play a bluray or dvd through WMP . Can someone give me input on how to get it to work properly ? Note: This is my very first build ! Btw my O/S is W7 Ultimate , Mobo Gigabyte
GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev1.1 . Everything else is working flawlessly except the BD drive .
:huh: Thanks in advance


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Gillig500 said:


> Hey Guys ,
> I just finished a computer build with old parts & the above mentioned . However , the system recognizes the
> the BD drive , but will not allow it to play a bluray or dvd through WMP . Can someone give me input on how to get it to work properly ? Note: This is my very first build ! Btw my O/S is W7 Ultimate , Mobo Gigabyte
> GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev1.1 . Everything else is working flawlessly except the BD drive .
> :huh: Thanks in advance


Give Media Player Classic - Home Cinema a try and see if it works with BD's (it's supposed to); BTW, it's free. A lot of software players won't play BD's.


----------



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply , but however I've tried MPC-HC & it does'nt work with my bd drive . What are my options ? Have anyone tried MKV and if so what are the results ? Or do I just have suck it up & pay for software ? 

Thanks :rolleyesno:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Unfortunately WMP does not natively support bluray - CYBERLINK will integrate with WMP as will one or two others .... 

My suggestion ifyou want the Cadillac of media players is JRIVER... you can test drive it for 30 days... it has a fantastic library system as well as advanced audio and video tweaks .... If your on a budget try XBMC ...


----------



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for your response & have a Happy New Year to all !!!:R


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

The problem is Windows Media Player does not support HDCP. To play a blu-ray on a PC, all of your components must support DRM; this includes software, your monitor (must have HDMI or DVI with HDCP), and your BD Drive. Cyberlink or WinDVD from Corel (link) are two excellent choices for media players. Nero (suite) can also be used to play back BD-movies, which depending on your needs may be better value than a standalone


----------

